# Archer's Mark iPhone/iPod Touch



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

The developers and beta test team are pleased to announce the availability of Archer's Mark via the Apple iTunes store.











Archer's Mark replaces the marks card you keep in your quiver! It creates accurate sight marks for target archers, and then displays them in a common marks card format. Archer's Mark was designed to support custom displays for shooting: Field, Hunter, and Animal games. In addition we provide angled cut marks for shooting uphill or downhill, multiple shot-in marks, and allow for many different bow/arrow configurations to be created and stored.

Key Features:

* Accurate ballistics based sight marks from 6 yards out to 110 yards.

* A "Marks Card" format, common to most Field archers, is used to display computed sight marks.

* Bow setup is very easy requiring nine values: peep to pin, peep to arrow, sight type, arrow weight, arrow diameter, near range distance & mark, far range distance & mark.

* Multiple shot-in marks support. With the addition of each shot-in mark Archer's Mark re-computes the Mod column. The Mod column is a secondary list of marks that are even more accurate then those computed through setup.

* Cut Marks. One of the challenges that separate good archers from great archers is the ability to Cut the range on an uphill or downhill shot and use a different mark. Archer’s Mark precisely measures the angle then provides a modified Cut mark to account for the shorter range and the altered effect of gravity. No longer do you need to estimate the angle then look it up on a Cut Chart.

* This version supports the following sights: 20 click by 24 turn (i.e. Sure-Loc, Shibuya Ultima), 20 click by 32 turn (i.e. Copper John A.N.T.S Series, TRU Ball, Axcel, Sword), 10 click by 24 turn, 10 click by 32 turn, and the Hogg Mob (i.e. Father, Boss and Tommy).

Archer’s Mark is a program written by archers for archers. Several of us have used marks generating programs in the past for both desktop and palm environments. We believe Archer’s Mark generates marks equal to and in some cases better than these programs, and when coupled with the additional features and it’s intuitive user interface Archer’s Mark is easily one of the most elegant, yet sophisticated ballistics programs available today for the target archer.

http://www.ffxcorp.com/am/


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

is this a free app? cant wait to get a touch just for this app


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

archerykid12 said:


> is this a free app? cant wait to get a touch just for this app


Nope, $19.99 for the app.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

archerykid12 said:


> is this a free app? cant wait to get a touch just for this app


Nope




LeEarl said:


> Nope, $19.99 for the app.


Which is a super deal :shade:


----------



## Shinigami3 (Oct 7, 2009)

The makers are limiting themselves to around 1/30th of the worldwide market for target archery if this doesn't support metric rounds and FITA field rounds.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Shinigami3 said:


> The makers are limiting themselves to around 1/30th of the worldwide market for target archery if this doesn't support metric rounds and FITA field rounds.


Version 2 :shade:


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Congratulations to Steve for the vision, Scott and the development team for the months of research and work to make this happen! My hat's off to all of you:set1_applaud:

This type of technology will help keep archery moving forward in the 21st century.
If generation of sight marks is part of your archery game then you owe it to yourself to seriously consider using this method. The ballistic algorithms have been tweaked to the Nth degree to make it THE most accurate available.
Plus the user interface is easy to learn and use in the field.

Great job!
Mac


----------



## BowDadToo (Apr 3, 2009)

*Thank you, and we look forward to your ideas and suggestions.*

Prag & Mac, thank you both.

I wish we could give it away for free, but Archer's Mark (AM) represents nearly nine months of work by two developers and a designer. We have families to feed and kids to put through college. Two of us are archers. One having shot for at least the past decade, and myself at least weekly for the past nine months or so. 

We priced the application at $19.99 because we felt it was an aggressive US price point considering the average cost of several desktop programs (typically $50) and one Windows Mobile application. Frankly in Europe, and especially in England we're taking a serious beating on price due to the US exchange rate. Apple only supports one price world-wide. In these countries a gourmet cup of joe costs more, trust me I have a friend who moved to Germany in the spring and Starbucks there is through the roof.

As for features check out our website: http://www.ffxcorp.com/am/

We had to balance what was reasonable to include in version one without making something that would never be able to escape our machines and make it onto iTunes. There are a number of substantial ideas for version two and as sales pickup we'll begin development on new features. A version 1.1 maintenance release was submitted to Apple Friday to fix one bug we detected the day before it went live on iTunes. This of course is a free update that everyone should seriously consider.

I've got to get back to work, but will be monitoring this discussion group from this point on looking for your suggestions and ideas. 

Thank you again for your support and we truly hope AM can help you keep it in the Xs.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

Only problem is that you won't be able to use it on an ASA course. If you get caught with an active cellular on the course, you could be disqualified. Seems there was a problem with people texting each other the yardage.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

jwshooter11 said:


> Only problem is that you won't be able to use it on an ASA course. If you get caught with an active cellular on the course, you could be disqualified. Seems there was a problem with people texting each other the yardage.


I'm in the process of writing a Windows desktop version that uses the same algorithms as Archer's Mark. With it you will be able to print mark cards and sight tapes. It will be free to anyone who purchases AM from the iTunes store. 

BTW: The iPod Touch is not a cellular phone - basically the same thing as the iPhone with no cellular or direct internet connection. Would it be legal?


----------



## PUG (Nov 3, 2002)

*sweet....*

Gonna get it this weekend!! Been waiting for something like this to come along! :darkbeer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

PUG said:


> Gonna get it this weekend!! Been waiting for something like this to come along! :darkbeer:


I think you'll be impressed and if you have any questions, you know where to find me. :wink: Don't hold the fact that Macaholic and I were beta testers against the application. :tongue:


----------



## rasyad (Nov 22, 2005)

Just bought Archers Mark and will do the setup this weekend. 

I have a thought for how to measure the peep-to-pin (PTP) and peep-to-arrow (PTA) distances. On my recurve I am going to try threading a strand of bow string through the aperture in the sight, back to the bow string, tie a clove hitch, and then drop the strand down past the arrow. I will experiment with a couple weights to keep the strand straight and plumb. With a few repetitions and a little help I should be able to locate the "peep" point on my bow string and mark the strand where it goes through the sight aperture and crosses the arrow. As the strand does not stretch I should then be able to let down and accurately measure the loose strand. We shall see. 

My first question: When making the PTP and PTA measurements, should we use the inside, outside, or calculated center-to-center numbers?

Nice looking wish list for future releases. 

Thanks,

Rasyad


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

rasyad said:


> Just bought Archers Mark and will do the setup this weekend.
> 
> I have a thought for how to measure the peep-to-pin (PTP) and peep-to-arrow (PTA) distances. On my recurve I am going to try threading a strand of bow string through the aperture in the sight, back to the bow string, tie a clove hitch, and then drop the strand down past the arrow. I will experiment with a couple weights to keep the strand straight and plumb. With a few repetitions and a little help I should be able to locate the "peep" point on my bow string and mark the strand where it goes through the sight aperture and crosses the arrow. As the strand does not stretch I should then be able to let down and accurately measure the loose strand. We shall see.
> 
> ...


These measurements should be center to center. Just remember when using a sight with a lens, the measurement is taken at the center of the lens NOT the center of the scope.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*cheaters*



jwshooter11 said:


> Only problem is that you won't be able to use it on an ASA course. If you get caught with an active cellular on the course, you could be disqualified. Seems there was a problem with people texting each other the yardage.


If you shoot with the big dawgs NFAA the yardage is allready there for you no excuses (i shot that for 35 and it was 40)


----------



## BowDadToo (Apr 3, 2009)

*Minor bug fixes*

Guys, some of you might have received the 1.1 update recently that fixed an odd data issue. This update of course introduced a small graphical error, the splash screen and info screen are now blank. It seems the iPhone simulator and the actual device treat the default graphic file differently.

Yesterday 1.11 was posted to Apple to resolve this problem and it should be available within the next few days. Sorry for the back to back updates.

-- Scott


----------



## nickster (Jun 30, 2007)

*bump*

thisis soo great one less device to carry with you


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

jwshooter11 said:


> Only problem is that you won't be able to use it on an ASA course. If you get caught with an active cellular on the course, you could be disqualified. Seems there was a problem with people texting each other the yardage.


Couldnt you use it with the iTouch in this situation though since it's really just a pimped out iPod and not a phone at all???


----------



## simi06 (Apr 8, 2008)

J-Daddy said:


> Couldnt you use it with the iTouch in this situation though since it's really just a pimped out iPod and not a phone at all???


J-Daddy.......
In the title is says iPhone/iPod touch. Maybe it was an edit?
Way to technical for me. I'm more of a Polaroid One-Step point and shoot type.


----------



## BowDadToo (Apr 3, 2009)

*Yes, iPod Touch supported!*

The iPod Touch, any version or size will work. The OS though has to be updated to at least 3.0. For some, you might have to shell out something like another $10 to Apple to update your older iPod from 2.X.

Prag uses a Gen1 iPod Touch as does my son.

--Scott


----------



## slaz (Jan 12, 2008)

anything for blackberry yet?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

*AM makes front page of iTunes store*


----------

